# Any crappie reports?



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Want to get some crappie action going anyone getting them in yhe shallows yet or are they still deep


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Still deep at Pymatuning. Everything is about three weeks behind schedule this season. They’ll be moving shallow in a couple more weeks.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks chaunc of course I'll follow the wisdom of the crappie master. You generally use the same tactics as spring crappie correct?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This time of year I use my hang gliding technique. When they move shallower I’ll use a jig and bobber over the shallow brush. This water temp needs to start dropping quicker than two degrees a week to get them going. I had 73* temps on Sunday. Too hot for this time of year.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what I'm going to try. Need them temps to get in the 60s


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Shennago lots of fish on structure 9 to 17ft!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Was out at Pymatuning this weekend also, temp was anywhere from 73-76. Found some perch in 15fow and crappie in 13fow. Used jig and minnow to get the crappie, jig and work for the perch. Lot of catfish action dragging a worm on the bottom.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Shennago lots of fish on structure 9 to 17ft!


Brad, I fished there last Wednesday and really hammered those black crappies. Most were around nine with a few bigger whites. They bit so good, I was trying to see what colors didn’t work. Caught and realeased over a hundred in six or seven spots I fished. Kept twenty, I think. Can’t remember for sure, but those nines have some fat fillets on them. Some good eatin there.


----------



## crack (Mar 30, 2016)

chaunc, just caught your show on hang glidding for crappie on "Brushpile Fishing" great job & very informative? I have not been on a inland for 2 months but will try some 13'-15' structure on Mosquitto on Saturday and work it from there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad you came out commenting on the fat 9" blacks. Been expounding about those at Wft and Moggie for years. Lots of guys think they're "sub-par"(too small to bother cleaning!) Those 9's with "shoulders" have been the 'norm" at those lakes forever(call them "cookie cutters"), filet well, and yummie! Thank goodness the ODNR Didn't Impose limits there!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got about 15 keepers on mosquito Causeway while fishing after dark. Should only get better with the full moon approaching.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

We saw about 40 crappie yesterday over 10" come from Berlin near the railroad trestle. There is a dropoff point near there that they were caught at on jigs and Panfish Assassins. Would not take a twister tail but took Panfish Assassins readily.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

crack said:


> chaunc, just caught your show on hang glidding for crappie on "Brushpile Fishing" great job & very informative? I have not been on a inland for 2 months but will try some 13'-15' structure on Mosquitto on Saturday and work it from there.


Does he have a youtube page? Would like to watch what he has to say


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tried yesterday at Ladue for a little while after Dark only got a couple dinky's and a couple white perch water temperature was still pretty high 73 I think it needs to cool down a little bit before the big girls get active


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Does he have a youtube page? Would like to watch what he has to say


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crack said:


> chaunc, just caught your show on hang glidding for crappie on "Brushpile Fishing" great job & very informative? I have not been on a inland for 2 months but will try some 13'-15' structure on Mosquitto on Saturday and work it from there.


I watched the video but didn't hear a "detail" of the "hang gliding" concept. From what I gather, you drift the jig above/over structure with lines straight down, jig on the end, barrel sinker above. I think the jig gets drug around behind the sinker(hang gliding) as you're moving? Is this it?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Happy and Chaunc, great info.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> I watched the video but didn't hear a "detail" of the "hang gliding" concept. From what I gather, you drift the jig above/over structure with lines straight down, jig on the end, barrel sinker above. I think the jig gets drug around behind the sinker(hang gliding) as you're moving? Is this it?


I don’t drift the jig. I pull it. Cable steer TM is a must have as remote doesn’t react fast enough. I’ve tried both.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I guess I meant to say "keep moving(unanchored) with a trolling motor". What do you do over structure( brushpile or skid bundle), go in circles, or back and forth-or does that matter how you fish it as long as you are "moving" over it?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Got awfully quiet doesn't really seem like anybody's fishing anybody got any news I'm going to go tomorrow night hope for the best


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone getting any better action? Going to give my spring spot a try after work hopefully I get some action


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been fishing a private NE Ohio lake this week and have been catching crappie in 4-6 ft. It is a somewhat shallow lake compared to skeeter. Hopefully that helps and good fishing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

There biting


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds good that's what I like to hear thanks fellas


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

May be the weather. We've had some high winds and storms the past few weeks.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Pulled 5 keepers and a mix of other stuff. Might be a few more weeks yet


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Was fishing Erie yesterday water was 74 only 5 one fish 0! Problem is to many damn boats in still weather to nice! Fish have lots of cover


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

we got 12 keepers earlier this week south end on pymy in 10-12ft of water drifting lindy rigs with small minnows outside weed beds. No crappie action for me prior to this since June. Hoping for same results this weekend.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been hearing the causeway at night on skito has been getting action. I'm primarily a nighttime crappie guy myself work restricts my daylight during the spring and fall so I always just go at night


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Might give it another crack tonight here's Got 5 with 1 being 13 Wednesday night


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Been pretty quiet anyone been out? I was on ladue Friday night and caught a couple but nothing great


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I plan to go out Thurs and Fri


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Crappie are coming into the rivers for their fall feeding.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

hailtothethief said:


> Crappie are coming into the rivers for their fall feeding.


Most of don’t leave the river


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone getting shallow bites?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> Anyone getting shallow bites?


If the water stays up in the water ways! 4 to 9ft on cover


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If you have Pennsylvania license, come to Shenango lake. The bite is really good for numbers and the size is picking up as the water cools down. Fished by myself Tuesday and caught well over fifty crappies in less than four hours. Kept fifteen as I didn’t want to clean many. If you’re coming this way, private message me and I’ll help put you in good areas. I’ve got over two hundred spots in my gps for this lake.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately dont have the time to make the trip out there just staying local am more concerned with how the bite is picking up. I'm planning on going out Friday night after work hopefully the action will be much better by then would like more than a couple fish to take home


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> Unfortunately dont have the time to make the trip out there just staying local am more concerned with how the bite is picking up. I'm planning on going out Friday night after work hopefully the action will be much better by then would like more than a couple fish to take home


Where are you located? Just curious.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Chagrin falls area


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have Pennsylvania license. Was wondering if it a horsepower restriction on Shenango.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

B Ron 11 said:


> I have Pennsylvania license. Was wondering if it a horsepower restriction on Shenango.


No


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Went last Tuesday night at the trestle, before the front moved in and caught 26, 9-11" in 25 feet of water on jig and maggots. Just waiting for the cold front to settle in.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

B Ron 11 said:


> I have Pennsylvania license. Was wondering if it a horsepower restriction on Shenango.


 I don't think so, unless your planning on running a jet engine, LOL! No


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Will give it a try next week.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chaunc, could you give me a call when you can. 
216/548-7615


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Finally getting time to give another shot on the crappie just wondering if anyone has seen an increase on action


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been searching for the bait fish because we I find them crappie are in the area it's just the bait fish haven't really loaded up in some of the rivers I catch crappie in during the fall. I'm going out for a bait run today will cast a line out to see what I can come up with.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll let us know I'm more looking at shallows and lakes are going to go out tomorrow and Friday see what happens


----------

